# New one in from Orchid Inn



## Pinebark (Aug 26, 2020)

Paph lowii x sib ('Purple Wings' x 'Grand Masterpiece' GM/WOC) in from Sam at Orchid Inn today. Packaging was outstanding and delivery was quick (2 days). This is a big plant.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sam's packing is amazing. I recieved a package from orchid inn yesterday. Everything looks great.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

You shipped one plant?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2020)

What was in your package, Diane?


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 27, 2020)

NYEric said:


> You shipped one plant?



I did. There is no local source and I wanted this plant. I don't have a greenhouse and my growing space is limited.


----------



## J.Green17 (Aug 31, 2020)

I should be receiving and orchid from them soon too! Guess we are giving them quite the business! haha. Looking forward to receiving a Sanderianum!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2020)

It's weird, shipping one plant could be like 1/3 the cost of the plant. Not cost effective, plus I don't know when I ever wanted one orchid!


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 31, 2020)

NYEric said:


> It's weird, shipping one plant could be like 1/3 the cost of the plant. Not cost effective, plus I don't know when I ever wanted one orchid!


Yes shipping was high but I already have several others and with limited room to spare I decided I needed this one. Wasn't concerned with price effectiveness. Besides it's only money. I've worked hard for the last 6 decades. Certainly not going to deny myself something over 20 bucks at this point in my life.✌


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2020)

Just one..? ..


----------



## Pinebark (Sep 1, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Just one..? ..


 Yep. Happy Wife, Happy Life. I have a bunch of hobbies.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2020)

You know that old joke about, "my wife said it was her or the orchids...", right?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 3, 2020)

With limited space, one lowii is quite enough.

I need to be better about only buying one. ..or two. maybe three.... Ah I see my problem now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2020)

Just......

one?!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 3, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I don't know when I ever wanted one orchid!



And we have all seen where that lead you! And I myself, too, for that matter!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 3, 2020)

I love orchid inn too. New orchid types for me beginning w Lock down in NC and moved recently back to Tampa Florida. Easy to develop obsession but reality has set in. At least 35 ladyslippers Plus flask or two and some com pots - and no more! Orchid grower for 30 plus years but these are my new favorites! Live this forum. Here’s partial collection-good to know I am not the only crazed collector in the world! Have twelve in bud/bloom.


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh my gosh way over 35 afraid to count!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 3, 2020)

Here’s second growing area. Perfect East exposure. As soon as my courtyard is cleaned up from 4 months away will post picture of orchid collections - some cattleyas very old.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 3, 2020)

NYEric said:


> You know that old joke about, "my wife said it was her or the orchids...", right?


It’s actually a story, not a joke; the husband is a frequent and notable contributor to this forum


----------



## KateL (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, no! Sam’s having another sale - it was too much for me to resist!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, Kate, Kate, Kate, what are we to do with you??????????????????


----------



## KateL (Sep 9, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Oh, Kate, Kate, Kate, what are we to do with you??????????????????



Imagine what my dear husband said when I dutifully reported that I had just ordered a few more slipper orchids.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sam is speaking at my local society next week. I "had" to order to support our speaker... My husband did not completely buy my rationale and reminded me that I had just ordered from Sam not too long ago....


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 9, 2020)

KateL said:


> Oh, no! Sam’s having another sale - it was too much for me to resist!



I too couldn’t resist.  mine are coming in tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2020)

"Just say, "No!"." - Nancy Reagan


----------



## KateL (Sep 9, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Sam is speaking at my local society next week. I "had" to order to support our speaker... My husband did not completely buy my rationale and reminded me that I had just ordered from Sam not too long ago....


I COMPLETELY get your rationale! Eric’s just a party pooper.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 9, 2020)

I had my first little shopping experience with orchid inn after viewing this thread


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 9, 2020)

I calmly warned ALL my friends and family to NOT stand between me and my orchids. They WON'T win.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 10, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Sam is speaking at my local society next week. I "had" to order to support our speaker... My husband did not completely buy my rationale and reminded me that I had just ordered from Sam not too long ago....



too funny..... not sure if this is still true, but Sam used to wave his speaking fee if the society purchased more than 100$ worth of plants. When he spoke at SEPOS a few years back, i covered that with my order.... his inventory is like a candy shop... and no adults around to stop us from sampling...


----------



## scottbjd (Sep 10, 2020)

I live in Canada so I have to wait for group orders to get plants from vendors like OrchidInn. If I was in the US I would be drowning in plants, so many large vendors!. We did have an Orchidinn order organized by John Doherty last month, where I got 3 plants and I already want more lol.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 10, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> too funny..... not sure if this is still true, but Sam used to wave his speaking fee if the society purchased more than 100$ worth of plants. When he spoke at SEPOS a few years back, i covered that with my order.... his inventory is like a candy shop... and no adults around to stop us from sampling...



It is a dangerous place. The only thing that helped me this last time was the limitations of my growing space. COVID isolation has not been good for my self control. I thought with the shows being canceled I would save money. It did not really work out that way.

Sam has gone up on his fee waiver threshold. It is now $500 in pre-orders for an in-person talk and $750 for virtual engagement. $100 was probably too easy.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 10, 2020)

With my recent order from Sam, you could have him do five talks, online!


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 11, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> It is a dangerous place. The only thing that helped me this last time was the limitations of my growing space. COVID isolation has not been good for my self control. I thought with the shows being canceled I would save money. It did not really work out that way.
> 
> Sam has gone up on his fee waiver threshold. It is now $500 in pre-orders for an in-person talk and $750 for virtual engagement. $100 was probably too easy.



i was about to correct you, and then realized what i had typed above... 

i meant

1000$


----------



## KateL (Sep 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> With my recent order from Sam, you could have him do five talks, online!


Leslie, Now I feel much better and more parsimonious with my addiction purchases.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

Ah. $1000 make sense. Well I was looking through my Orchid Inn purchases for 2020. This really needs to be my last one.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Sep 11, 2020)

KateL said:


> Oh, no! Sam’s having another sale - it was too much for me to resist!


I keep checking his website. I don't see the sale. Did I miss the sale over the labor day weekend ?


----------



## KateL (Sep 11, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> I keep checking his website. I don't see the sale. Did I miss the sale over the labor day weekend ?


Sorry, sale is over. I’m sure he will have another one later this year!


----------



## KateL (Sep 11, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Ah. $1000 make sense. Well I was looking through my Orchid Inn purchases for 2020. This really needs to be my last one.


Ha! Ha! Ha! I want an honest report on NYE. I think I’ll eat my last bon bon now.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 11, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> I live in Canada so I have to wait for group orders to get plants from vendors like OrchidInn. If I was in the US I would be drowning in plants, so many large vendors!. We did have an Orchidinn order organized by John Doherty last month, where I got 3 plants and I already want more lol.



Small world, Got a flask of delenatii and a Cattleya walkeriana plant from Sam organized by John Doherty last month.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 12, 2020)

KateL said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! I want an honest report on NYE. I think I’ll eat my last bon bon now.



Ya it's really tough to get out of a Sam order for less than a grand... If you visit him without a targeted list of stuff to look at, your totally hosed.....


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> I love orchid inn too. New orchid types for me beginning w Lock down in NC and moved recently back to Tampa Florida. Easy to develop obsession but reality has set in. At least 35 ladyslippers Plus flask or two and some com pots - and no more! Orchid grower for 30 plus years but these are my new favorites! Live this forum. Here’s partial collection-good to know I am not the only crazed collector in the world! Have twelve in bud/bloom.
> 
> View attachment 22042


To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

KateL said:


> Imagine what my dear husband said when I dutifully reported that I had just ordered a few more slipper orchids.


To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> I keep checking his website. I don't see the sale. Did I miss the sale over the labor day weekend ?


To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 28, 2020)

Orchidlover2020 said:


> To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.


Hehehe.. I already placed my order for the black Friday sales.


----------

